# Toledo, OH - Biljax 55XA



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Suuuuupper clean machine !
2008
1916 hours
no paint from jobs, rust free, almost like new
located in Oak Park, Mi
$ 36000
Call or text for more info or pictures
419 392 1875 Brian

This not the machine but like it :


----------

